#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Are signage videos good for advertising?

## Dhiya

Most of the startup companies like to advertise through signage videos via digital signage boards which are in the public places. Is this workable for them or not? :question:

----------


## Neo

> Most of the startup companies like to advertise through signage videos via digital signage boards which are in the public places. Is this workable for them or not?


Yes, indeed! It's more engaging, easy to create and update, and cost effective. It reinforces brand recognition and generate more sales.

----------


## Dhiya

Why do you think signage videos reinforces brand recognition? Most of us don't like to see those video and always we are addicted to smartphones. For an example, There is a signage video in bus stand. I am waiting for the bus and I don't care about the signage video and am using my smart phone. So, What's the impact from these signage videos to our generation?

----------


## Neo

> Why do you think signage videos reinforces brand recognition? Most of us don't like to see those video and always we are addicted to smartphones. For an example, There is a signage video in bus stand. I am waiting for the bus and I don't care about the signage video and am using my smart phone. So, What's the impact from these signage videos to our generation?


An effective digital signage will influence you psychologically. The example you have mentioned is common behavior of people, you feel that you have not noticed, but unknowingly you have noticed the advertisement. Later, you will remember the AD, when the need arises. It all depends on how the AD is created and placed to influence consumer behavior. Organization should consider various elements before placing the AD such as relevance to customers based on the area/region etc, branding color and so on. The 2 rules of good digital signage are 1. know your audience, define your objective. This gives consumers a better advertisement experience. Consumer centric digital signage will benefit the organization if they follow the base principles in digital signage.

----------


## Dhiya

I got it. Yes! Signage videos are workable if it is more attractive to the audience.

----------


## Moana

> Most of the startup companies like to advertise through signage videos via digital signage boards which are in the public places. Is this workable for them or not?


The flexibility of this medium also opens up a variety of possibilities and scenarios that were previously impossible.
his technology also allows marketers to think outside of the box and market in places where a message may not be expected

----------


## Moana

> Most of the startup companies like to advertise through signage videos via digital signage boards which are in the public places. Is this workable for them or not?


It will create more loyal customers and engage more as Neo said!

----------

